# Ventilation gap behind fitted wardrobes?



## stuartpaul (28 Nov 2020)

I'm fitting Ikea wardrobes next week on an external wall that has had some minor damp issues in the past. The source of the damp has been cured (cavity wall breached plus wet insulation) and a period of time allowed for a dry out.

My initial plan was to fit the floor to ceiling carcasses flush to the wall because I can and every centimetre matters in a small room. However, as I was about to take off the skirting to allow this I wondered if it might make more long term sense to allow a small gap (thickness of the skirting) behind to allow for some limited ventilation. This can be aided by various discrete holes to further improve the flow.

Am I needlessly worrying or is ventilation a good idea? Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## SammyQ (28 Nov 2020)

Leave the skirting. My experience has been condensation will cause damp. Circulation is vital to avoid same..
Sam


----------



## Marineboy (28 Nov 2020)

Definitely wise to leave a gap. In my experience, a wardrobe hard up against even a dry wall will cause condensation and mould.


----------



## artie (28 Nov 2020)

I don't think you will ever regret leaving a gap.


----------



## EddyCurrent (28 Nov 2020)

As others have said, ventilation is the right idea.
In addition, water in the air will condense on a cold surface such as an outside wall, I found that applying a layer of very thin polystyrene wall covering prevents that by keeping the wall surface warm. https://www.amazon.co.uk/insulating-wallpaper/s?k=insulating+wallpaper


----------



## heronviewer (28 Nov 2020)

I had fitted wardrobes on an external wall years ago. We had dampness and mould and the only effective cure was skirting board heaters in the central heating system in the back of the wardrobes.


----------



## Lazurus (28 Nov 2020)

We are having a new fitted wardrobe fitted on monday - the designer has incorperated a 50mm gap between the rear panel and the external wall - some manufacturers do not fit backs at all we discovered, I think this would undermine the strength of the carcass though. Must have designed in the gap for a reason!!!!!!


----------



## EddyCurrent (29 Nov 2020)

My son has fitted wardrobes and they have no backs in them, in fact I wouldn't really expect a 'fitted' wardrobe to have a back.
Inside he uses this sytem; System — Elfa..
With the wire baskets etc. there is more than enough room for air movement and he has zero problems with it.


----------



## stuartpaul (29 Nov 2020)

Thank you all. The gap will remain and I'll have a more detailed look at the insulating wallpaper.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (30 Nov 2020)

I think that - more important than the gap - is the openings top and bottom to allow free convection of air to actually shift moisture that will probably condense.


----------

